# New Blog Post (by Sara)- Two of Us in the Store



## JBroida (Sep 9, 2011)

Check out our newest blog post here... sorry its been so long since we've done one in english
http://blog.japaneseknifeimports.com/2011/09/two-of-us-in-store-opening-of-our-store.html


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice blog. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 10, 2011)

I always enjoy Sara's blogs, this was no exception.


----------



## goodchef1 (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice blog. easy and pleasant to read. very funny that "adrenaline junkies" label:tooth:


----------

